# searcher



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, 

One question I have always wanted to ask. 
In the UK you cannot buy an apartment/flat Freehold, it has to be Leasehold does that apply in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

searcher.1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One question I have always wanted to ask.
> In the UK you cannot buy an apartment/flat Freehold, it has to be Leasehold does that apply in Spain?


Thats a really interesting question... I havent a clue!!! sorry, I´ll bet steve knows, he´ll be along in a mo!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely you can by freehold BUT are you sure you can't buy freehold in the UK? Seems ridiculous ...... like much I hear of that once great land.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Absolutely you can by freehold BUT are you sure you can't buy freehold in the UK? Seems ridiculous ...... like much I hear of that once great land.



No cos in the UK you can never buy the whole building or the land its on..well thats how I understood it!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Moderator, 
Its not that ridiculous if you think about it for a mo. Take this scenario--- 

Block of Apartments, 1 person in the ground floor, 1 person in the 1st floor above, 1 person in the apartment above them. 
Who owns the land they all live upon? 

Answer- Landlord thats why in the UK you can only buy Leasehold or so I believe. I just wondered if the same applied in Spain?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

searcher.1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One question I have always wanted to ask.
> In the UK you cannot buy an apartment/flat Freehold, it has to be Leasehold does that apply in Spain?


There are some apartments / flats that can be bought Freehold in the UK, usually where all the owners have got together and bought the freehold so each apartment has a share of the freehold. 

The reason why this doesn't happen more often is that it's usually expensive to buy the freehold from the original and it's difficult to get everyone in a block of apartments to agree. A friend of mine was involved in the process in a London apartment and it took a while but she does now have a share of the freehold. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

searcher.1 said:


> Hi Moderator,
> Its not that ridiculous if you think about it for a mo.


**Thanks for the explanation. IAC, I think we need to know exactly your question is or more exactly what are you trying to get to? In Spain, all the owners would belong to a "Community of Owners". 

If you ever want to lose the will to live go to one of their AGMs - it's particularly fun if the community is bankrupt and even more fun if the whole meeting is (meant to be) taking place in 2/3 languages. I have not had so much fun since I had projectile vomiting on a crowded commuter train in Bangkok. They make an afternoon tea dance with my incontinent ex mother in law positively appealing.


----------



## searcher.1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. Special thanks to Steve for the laugh. 
(seems to me to be an old John Cleese fan) 
Kind Regards, 
Searcher1


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

searcher.1 said:


> Special thanks to Steve for the laugh.
> (seems to me to be an old John Cleese fan)
> 
> 
> Searcher1


Well he's "old" enough!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well he's "old" enough!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't knock it. fawlty towers start a band new re-run this week, "fawlty towers reopened" so you don't have to be old. but I still like the one where john cleese hits the 1100 (bmc) with a tree branch. lol . griz
'


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Don't knock it. fawlty towers start a band new re-run this week, "fawlty towers reopened" so you don't have to be old. but I still like the one where john cleese hits the 1100 (bmc) with a tree branch. lol . griz
> '


Wow - are they bringing back some of the old characters as well, Griz??


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> There are some apartments / flats that can be bought Freehold in the UK, usually where all the owners have got together and bought the freehold so each apartment has a share of the freehold.
> 
> The reason why this doesn't happen more often is that it's usually expensive to buy the freehold from the original and it's difficult to get everyone in a block of apartments to agree. A friend of mine was involved in the process in a London apartment and it took a while but she does now have a share of the freehold.
> 
> ...


;
You can buy flats freehold in the U.K. but you can't get a mortgage on them:
If the flat above you has an over flowing bath, which takes` your ceiling out, who do you claim off? griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Wow - are they bringing back some of the old characters as well, Griz??


Did you realise that basil fawty's wife, in fawlty towers (prunella scales) used to do the advert for tesco's....griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Did you realise that basil fawty's wife, in fawlty towers (prunella scales) used to do the advert for tesco's....griz


Yes, she played the mother character and Jane Horrox played the daughter, didn't she? Oh, it won't be the same will it - the oldies are the goodies, Griz.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, she played the mother character and Jane Horrox played the daughter, didn't she? Oh, it won't be the same will it - the oldies are the goodies, Griz.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


AAAAAAAGGGGGHHH!!!! you´re all losing it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> AAAAAAAGGGGGHHH!!!! you´re all losing it!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well you get sky so you can watch the series all over again. I probably will. But I can't seem to get back into monty pythons flying circus, perhaps it's because I've stopped smoking lol. griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Well you get sky so you can watch the series all over again. I probably will. But I can't seem to get back into monty pythons flying circus, perhaps it's because I've stopped smoking lol. griz


You need to get back down that local then Griz and partake of Shaun's supply....although he may well be back doing that himself by now!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You need to get back down that local then Griz and partake of Shaun's supply....although he may well be back doing that himself by now!


been there today, but only for a couple of hours. Where is shaun haven' seen much of him lately. griz


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

griz616 said:


> ;
> You can buy flats freehold in the U.K. but you can't get a mortgage on them:
> If the flat above you has an over flowing bath, which takes` your ceiling out, who do you claim off? griz


Don't know what the situation is like now since I left the UK nearly 2 years ago but back then you could get a mortgage on a freehold flat. 

And if there is a over flowing bath the tenant / owner above you pays to have your ceiling repaired (we've had this happen in a property of ours although the ceiling was damaged and didn't take the ceiling out completely).

Regards,
Karen


----------

